# Wooly mammoth fabric?



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Butterick 5632 - 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/8935414/vintage-prehistoric-pets-pattern

What would you use to make a woolly mammoth? The pattern calls for fur like fabrics, terry cloth, gabardine, fleece, corduroy. Would minkee fabric be suitable? I've never worked with it.

Does anyone know a source for fake fur fabrics? Years ago I used to order fake furs for stuffed animals, but I've lost that information.

Yikes! I just found a few online at $25 - $30 a yard. I'll be revising my idea of what this woolly mammoth should look like.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Why not polar fleece? then you could put some strands of yarn here and there for the 'hairs' coming out of it? More cost effective.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

I think I'd be scouring secondhand stores for furry coats you could cut up.


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

Do you have a Joann's near you. The one here has fake fur from $6 to $15 a yard. (Recently made a bunny costume)


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

go to a goodwill and buy an old coat that looks like what you want, then cut it up and use the fabric.


----------

